# Game 19: Los Angeles Lakers (9-9) @ Sacramento Kings (4-12)



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

@


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

I predict an hard-fought W :yesyesyes:


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Let's go Lakers!


----------



## arasu (Jan 18, 2013)

The news of Kobe's return might energize the team for one last Kobe-less win. Go Lakers!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sacre starting tonight in place of Hill.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Sacre moving well without the ball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Early 8-2 lead for the Lakers.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Blake/Sacre doing work!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sacre making the most of his start thus far!


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Blake not close on two treys.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Kings Time out. So far, so good.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

We need a time out.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

F!
A failed dunk, severall stupid screw-ups and, in a blink, down 1.


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Our bench has let us down so far.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Pocket picked 2 straight times. Sloppy offense.

At least Meeks is hitting.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bad end of the quarter.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Why the **** is Sacre getting minutes over Kaman?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> Why the **** is Sacre getting minutes over Kaman?


Isn't Kaman injured?
And Sacre has been beasting in this one. The same can't be said for Hill...


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

PauloCatarino said:


> Isn't Kaman injured?
> And Sacre has been beasting in this one. The same can't be said for Hill...


No he's been cleared for at least a week now but he's getting the Antawn Jamison treatment from D'antoni.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Laker Freak said:


> No he's been cleared for at least a week now but he's getting the Antawn Jamison treatment from D'antoni.


My mistake, then.

Game-wise, it's bonehead play after bonehead play. Is defending the perimeter just hoping the free 3 point shooter misses?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Isiah Thomas f****** us up. What is this, 1989?


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Not good, but gained a little momentum closing the 1st half.

Blake has been careless with the ball.

3 point game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Bad start of the second half.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Come on, LA.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We can do this. Thomas cant do that well ALL night (knock on wood)


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

mother-****in Jordan Hill

x3


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Blaker


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

11-0 run!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I love this "never give up" attitude.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Sick block by Wes!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

ugh...so close to awesome...sweet block though


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice flop by Cousins.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

SACRE!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

A couple of sloppy plays offensively.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Nick Young is shooting far too much right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Meeks!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pau!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Hell freeakin yes......just do it baby


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

MEEEKS! :yesyesyes:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Jodie ****ing Meeks!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

So much energy on this team.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

We got this!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Wes Johnson with some big defensive plays! 

Nick Young shoots again...and makes it. About time! Lakers up 6!


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

P-DIDDY-DING-DONG!! (my own personal nickname for Nick Young)


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Credit to Young for his defense, though. He's gotten better on that end.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Its in the refrigerator. very nice strong willed win. Kings had the hot stretch and the Lakers endured it. Never got panicked. Awesome.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't ****ing wait for Sunday night! I'll be at Staples watching Kobe and this team kick Toronto's ass! Go Lakers! Improve to 10-9 on the season.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

PauloCatarino said:


> I predict an hard-fought W :yesyesyes:


Good call.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Winning record! First time since after opening night?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

DaRizzle said:


> Winning record! First time since after opening night?


No, we were 9-8 heading into the Portland game.


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Good win!
Can't wait for Sunday's game!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I ****ing love this team. 

Kobe is coming back to a winning team, @PauloCatarino 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Girlfriend dragged me to the movies so I missed the game, but I followed the box score on my phone. Gotta love this team, and I can't wait for Sunday.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ceejaynj (Oct 9, 2005)

Great come-from-behind win!


----------



## Smath (Nov 29, 2010)

Meeks and Young saved us  we'r really missing farmar! Kobe on sunday though!! can't wait =]


----------



## PauloCatarino (May 31, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> I ****ing love this team.
> 
> Kobe is coming back to a winning team, @PauloCatarino
> 
> ...


Yes, he is. 
But most importantly (and that wasn't happening when i was trashing the team) we can see there are some guys on the team that have shown the drive to play all-out alongside him with the purpose of winning the most games possible.
It helps that C'Antoni has shuffled the deck and stopped the Williams experiment.

I'm pretty anxious to see Kobe playing alongside Wes, Meeks and Young.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

PauloCatarino said:


> Yes, he is.
> But most importantly (and that wasn't happening when i was trashing the team) we can see there are some guys on the team that have shown the drive to play all-out alongside him with the purpose of winning the most games possible.
> It helps that C'Antoni has shuffled the deck and stopped the Williams experiment.
> 
> I'm pretty anxious to see Kobe playing alongside Wes, Meeks and Young.


I'm actually complaining he's playing Williams too much lol. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------

